# pigeons and crows?



## sandra (Aug 12, 2002)

Does anyone know if crows will attack and kill a pigeon? Yesterday we lost one of our pigeons. She was 5 weeks old, but easily the size of our 4 other adult birds. She and her sibling were not the best flyera yet. My husband had let all six birds out in the afternoon, and as usual had been checking on them every 15 minutes or so. He found Phoenix dead in our neighbor's back yard. A crow was eating her, and her body was badley damaged. He tried to find any signs of a cat attack, but didn't see anything that looked specifically like a cat. We have a family of crows that live across the street, which I feed on a regular basis because they keep us alert to hawks and eagles. We don't have a ton of hawks, but we see them a couple of times a month. Also, where he found Phoenix is kind of a wierd spot for her to be. She most likely would not have been on the ground there, which would rule out cat attack, (and we didn't find any evidence that she was attacked elsewhere and dragged there). Sorry to ramble we would just like to figure out what happened so that we can prevent it again. So again, if anyone knows of crows attacking adult size pigeons please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Crows are very aggresive, but I've never heard of them hunting down a full grown pigeon! I've seen them stealing babies out of the nests of Mocking Birds, but I've never seen them actually kill a full grown bird-here in Florida. My birds have flown a lot with them, and they pretty much ignore the pigeons! Maybe they do go after vulnerable birds...hopefully someone else will come along that has a different experience with crows. Treesa


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your little Phoenix. We have lots of crows around because our next-door neighbor feeds them. They have never attacked our pigeons, though they sometimes squawk at them when the pigeons are out flying. I suspect something else killed your pigeon and the crows simply moved in to get a free meal. They eat dead things. It's likely a hawk took your pigeon down and then was startled by something and flew off. But I doubt a crow would actually attack a pigeon. However, crows will eat eggs and small chicks, so make sure your loft is inaccessible to them. I wouldn't put it past them to learn to go through bobs--they are highly intelligent. I know someone who has lost eggs and chicks to crows. 

I view our resident crows as benefical because they squawk like crazy when there's a hawk in area. I've seen them harrass and chase hawks away.


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

I totally agree with everything Birdmomforever said, including the crows being beneficial. Sorry to hear about your loss. That is so sad. Poor thing.


----------



## sandra (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for all of your responses. I didn't think that a crow would attack an adult size pigeon, but wanted comfirmation. I know that they will attack much younger birds. In fact that is how one of our friends got her first pigeon. A family of crows were trying to kill the poor baby. Luckily, someone intevened.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

At 5 weeks a released pigeon will often act like a baby, giving out a signal to other birds, cats, etc. that "here is a bird that is not yet street smart".
You might want to wait a little longer before releasing your birds, give them a chance to grow some adult behaviors.
Sorry about your loss.
Carl


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

My guess would be a hawk came and attacked the bird and never got away with it, as the crows that were around scared it off before it had a chance. I really like having crows around because the chase off the hawks. I've only seen them chase the birds, but they have never done any harm.

Later,
Ryan


----------



## sandra (Aug 12, 2002)

actually were thinking that the neighbor's cat killed her. My husband exhumed her body the other day and looked it over very carefully. He found two scratches that looked like they came from a cat.


----------



## rollerboi (Apr 3, 2003)

im sure a hawk came and attack your bird and carry its food back to its nest but ran into a crow and like any crow it attack the hawk and the hawk must of drop it to the ground and the crow must of came back and pick it up where the hawk left off. sorry


----------



## Chuck_G (Jun 18, 2003)

Some Crows will attack adults.
I rescued a mourning dove that had problems flying. After about two weeks in the avairy it was able to fly well. After I released the bird, it was flying great, a crow swooped down an caught it in mid air the same as a hawk would do. I was devastated.
I now check the area to make sure there are no crows or hawks when I release birds.


----------



## ducky (Mar 30, 2003)

shoot am all,crowes


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

Why would you say shoot em all (crows) they are a warning signal to many song birds and pigeons that hawks are in the area. yes crows kill baby birds , injured birds. I have never in my life seen a crow swoop down on any bird in mid air to kill it. I live next to a neighbor that has 1/2 acre who raises birds of all kinds in out door cages. crows by the dozens live here. when I hear them making their noises I know the hawk is nearby 90% of the time I go look there is the hawk dive bombing on pigeons in the area.. So why do you say shoot them.. to every thing on this planet there is a reason for them being here and we have no right to take a life of any creature, human or other.. I'm sure there is a crow.com somewhere on this web of the world......... so ducky put down your gun and find some love and beauty that the crow has, because they have rights to....Andi


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

So why do you say shoot them.. to every thing on this planet there is a reason for them being here and we have no right to take a life of any creature, human or other.. I'm sure there is a crow.com somewhere on this web of the world........

Andi....

I could not have said it better myself. 
Poe The crow, was saved from a neighborhood cat, and stiched up by my Mom. He was VERY inquisitive and VERY protective. He was ytoung enough to imprint so I became his "murder". Poe was with me through my HS years and was a loyal friend. He went just about everywhere with me... Bird Diper and Lead on and he was set to go.

Poe lived 8 years with me till he passed on.

Ducky...........

I too enjoy shooting, though I have NEVER and would NEVER use live animals for target practice. Nor do I hunt. I have qualified at a marksmen, and I am not thrilled when we have people with the shoot them all attitude. Anymore we have to fight for our rights to be legal firearms owners and when you get a "cowboy" in the mix it makes it harder for all.
Every heard of Skeet?????????????

Blessed Be,
Sandra




[This message has been edited by LadyandPheniox (edited August 31, 2003).]

[This message has been edited by LadyandPheniox (edited August 31, 2003).]


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Duckey how dare you say all crows should be shot? Ugh, that's all we need more idiots with guns! Yeesh, go marry your cousin!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The bird may have hit a wire or several things may have happened. 5 weeks old and flying with the older birds its wing strengh will not carry it as far. crows will chase hawks away so thats a plus. killing it well probably not. what happened did and others will have things happen to. a chance in flying birds. But enjoy watching what is left when they fly and you can raise more.


----------

